# 2020 Christian Random Thoughts...yet Not Random Is Our Jesus



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2020)

*January 1, 2020 - God's Reign in all the earth*. 

_Dear Holy and Precious Father God...the God of all this earth, the God of the Heavens, the Stars, the atmosphere and each of the elements therein.    THANK YOU!    Father, Thank You for bringing us into this new decade of life.   You've carried us through more than many trials, challenges, heartaches and disappointments and you've never failed to love us through all that we've endured in this life, year after year, decade after decade.  

Holy Father, again and again, "Thank You".    For it is your holy presence that surrounds us, that keeps and leads us in the paths of your holiness and righteousness, all forevermore.    

Holy Father, no division of you is among us who love you and believe in you.   In us, there are no denominations that you see.   In your Holy Word, you have proclaimed that "All souls are yours..."  (Ezekiel 18:4)  No soul is greater than the other.  Only you are above us all.   It is in our divisions where we as humans fall.     _

_Holy Father, bring us together as one, heart to heart, to never depart from the love you've call us to for one another.   Let the contention end as this New Decade begins.  Let it be all to your glory and to Jesus.  _

_Again, Holy Father, "Thank You" for this new season for all the more reason, to love, to honor and to serve you and to bless the Holy, Precious, Righteous Name of Jesus, Our Lord forever and ever.  Amen.  _ 

Dearest Ones for Whom I Pray:   

A new decade has begun and to us all, God is still upon His throne and shall still, have His Glory in all.   We enter into this new decade not without cause, not without purpose, not with Jesus.    Hold fast to His love, His power, His Name which is and will always be above all names in all of this earth...

Remembering this from God's Holy Word:

_He has made everything beautiful in its time. Also He has put eternity in their hearts, except that no one can find out the work that God does from beginning to end._   ----Ecclesiastes 3:11 NKJV

Each of you and your lives have been made Beautiful... in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen

God Bless Each of You...Beyond Words  

Love always,
Shimmie


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2020)

Love this prayer^^ @Shimmie. 

A great start to a beautiful new year as we lift our eyes to the Most High God. I am eternally grateful and look forward to experiencing the many wonderful surprises that He has for me to discover about Himself.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2020)

Aggie said:


> Love this prayer^^ @Shimmie.
> 
> A great start to a beautiful new year as we lift our eyes to the Most High God. I am eternally grateful and look forward to experiencing the many wonderful surprises that He has for me to discover about Himself.


God bless you Dear @Aggie. It's all about Jesus our Precious Lord and Redeemer forever.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jan 30, 2020)

How Cute.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 9, 2020)

* IS 58:7-10*
Thus says the LORD:
Share your bread with the hungry,
shelter the oppressed and the homeless;
clothe the naked when you see them,
and do not turn your back on your own.
Then your light shall break forth like the dawn,
and your wound shall quickly be healed;
your vindication shall go before you,
and the glory of the LORD shall be your rear guard.
Then you shall call, and the LORD will answer,
you shall cry for help, and he will say: Here I am!
If you remove from your midst
oppression, false accusation and malicious speech;
if you bestow your bread on the hungry
and satisfy the afflicted;
then light shall rise for you in the darkness,
and the gloom shall become for you like midday.


----------



## Maracujá (Feb 10, 2020)

Ladies, what’s going on in Australia and Uganda?


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Mar 13, 2020)

*ATMOSPHERIC PRESSURE by Kyp Shillam 

TODAY’S PROPHETIC THOUGHT*
_Your heavenly Father loves the way you think about Him. While you may feel guilty for getting distracted or even falling short in your thought life, He is so proud every time your mind comes back to Him. Continue to repent. _
*
ATMOSPHERIC PRESSURE*
As the father of four and husband to Leanna, my top priority has always been to set the atmosphere in our home. Though the kids are all grown, it’s still a priority. Why?

*Because, as saved people, our hearts, minds and homes are supposed to reflect Heaven – not hell. Unfortunately, too many of us have given those territories to the devil. *

*I recently saw an interview with a former satanist who is now a Christian. This brother was really high up in the church of Satan and was asked by an audience member if a demon could possess someone from just listening to music or going to a concert. I was not surprised when he answered yes.*

*He went on to say the devil, aka “the prince of the power of the air,” uses three portals to influence us: our eyes (what we see), our ears (what we listen to) and our mouth (what we talk about). These are the ways evil enters our lives.*

*If you are saved and sealed by the Holy Spirit, no demon can possess you. However, you and I let the devil speak into us through our eyes and ears every day. What television shows do you watch? What music do you listen to and what magazines or websites do you read? Are you letting your eyes lust or covet? What video games do you play?*

*We let him speak through us as well. Think about your conversations. Are they filled with gossip, slander or envy? Are you and your little group the only ones who are right? Are you using ugly words, sexual overtones or blasphemies? *

Why do we open these doors? I think a major reason is pressure – pressure to fit in, not be a Jesus geek, have people like us, and maybe even pressure from our kids to “be cool.” Whatever it is, this kind of atmospheric pressure is bad news. 

When the devil controls your atmosphere, you get the following: 

_The acts of the sinful nature are obvious: sexual immorality, impurity and debauchery; idolatry and witchcraft; hatred, discord, jealousy, fits of rage, selfish ambition, dissensions, factions and envy; drunkenness, orgies and the like. I warn you, as I did before, that those who live like this will not inherit the kingdom of God._ _– Galatians 5:19-21_

Kick the devil out of your house. Order him out in the name of Jesus and fill your life with the things God recommends for a right mind: 

*Finally brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is admirable –if anything is excellent or praiseworthy – think about such things. Whatever you have learned or received or heard from me, or seen in me – put it into practice. And the God of Peace will be with you. – Philippians 4:8-9*

Repent! Turn around! You see, Jesus is the “Prince of Peace” for a reason – to come against the prince of the power of the air. 
*
TODAY IS A GOOD DAY TO KICK THE DEVIL OUT OF YOUR HEART, HOUSE AND MIND! TAKE BACK YOUR MOUTH, EYES AND EARS AND BE REWARDED WITH PEACE.
*


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 13, 2020)

Saved this on my computer on December 6th 2019. Thought it would be fitting for the times we are living in.


----------



## sheanu (Mar 16, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> View attachment 456527 View attachment 456529 View attachment 456531 Saved this on my computer on December 6th 2019. Thought it would be fitting for the times we are living in.


Amen!  Thanks for this word.  

This past year has been full of grief, anxiety and confusion, but also love and joy. I've gotten back to journaling 3 points of gratitude daily during my devotion time. I feel it helps me remember God's goodness when I'm tempted to be overwhelmed by what I see and hear everyday.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Mar 17, 2020)

Ladies,
The virus is real, but God is more real, and stronger and we are in covenant with him through the blood of our Lord and Saviour, Christ Jesus. 

Build up your faith with the Word of God, which is alive and powerful and sharper than any two-edged sword (Hebrews 4:12)!

1 John 4:18: *There is no fear in love but perfect love casts out fear...*

Psalm 91: _*Because thou hast made the Lord, which is my refuge, even the most High, thy habitation;
There shall no evil befall thee, neither shall any plague come nigh thy dwelling.
For he shall give his angels charge over thee, to keep thee in all thy ways.
They shall bear thee up in their hands, lest thou dash thy foot against a stone.*_


Keep praying and praising Him!  The Lord of Hosts will see each one of us through, in Jesus's holy name, amen. 
God bless y'all!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 17, 2020)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Ladies,
> The virus is real, but God is more real, and stronger and we are in covenant with him through the blood of our Lord and Saviour, Christ Jesus.
> 
> Build up your faith with the Word of God, which is alive and powerful and sharper than any two-edged sword (Hebrews 4:12)!
> ...


Amen! And God bless you too!!


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 20, 2020)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Ladies,
> The virus is real, but God is more real, and stronger and we are in covenant with him through the blood of our Lord and Saviour, Christ Jesus.
> 
> Build up your faith with the Word of God, which is alive and powerful and sharper than any two-edged sword (Hebrews 4:12)!
> ...



Yup! Ladies, meditate on Psalm 51:16-17 too + 2 Chronicles 7:14 . I see so many people trying to find solutions to what's going on, again, that is relying on flesh. God wants us to be gracefully broken and  h-u-m-b-l-e ourselves, so that He can heal our lands. 

Apocalypse means 'Revelations' in Greek. Each time something like this happens, people start showing their true colors: from admitting to atrocities to just showing how non-smart they are on FB. If you have co-workers who are non-believers, pray for them. It's a form of true activism. Because while we all have to work from home, it reveals what people's living situations is like: some don't want to work from home because they have an abusive spouse, some don't want to stay with their children because they are too wayward, others are anxious at the thought of being alone for so long...etc. Pray for these people, in whatever capacity these revelations come to you. 

Remember Galatians 6:7, not just in the negative sense, but also in the positive sense. If you were obedient in the previous season, God is going to reward you now. This may cause people to hate you even more, remain steadfast. It will not be easy, but keep the faith!


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 24, 2020)

In the beginning was the word and He was the word and the word was in Him. The enemy knows that.

We have a celestial capital and so does the enemy. Do not be fooled by play on words:


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 29, 2020)

Want God, not just His things.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Apr 5, 2020)

Dealing With Ourselves in Times of Crisis
http://tsc.nyc/media_center.php?pg=sermons&mi=49710


----------



## Lucia (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Lucia (Apr 15, 2020)

Pray Psalm 91 daily it’s a good orayer to get us through this pestilence.  Whoever dwells in the shelter of the most high....

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Psalm+91&version=NIV


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 17, 2020)

Swipe


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Apr 19, 2020)

AMEN!


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Apr 21, 2020)

Happy birthday @Shimmie!  

The Lord bless thee, and keep thee:
The Lord make his face shine upon thee, and be gracious unto thee:
The Lord lift up his countenance upon thee, and give thee peace.

Thanks for being a light on this forum.  Have a great day


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2020)

@Shimmie,

I trust you are having a super birthday today. Happy birthday sweetie


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 24, 2020)

blessedandfavoured said:


> AMEN!



The choice is not: good vs bad

The choice is: good vs better vs best


----------



## Lucia (Apr 25, 2020)

Can your destiny blessings be stolen powerful


----------



## Lucia (Apr 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Shimmie


----------



## blessedandfavoured (May 18, 2020)

*Under Construction*
_They just repaved this road,_ I thought to myself as the traffic slowed. _Now they’re tearing it up again!_ Then I wondered, _Why is road construction never done? I mean, I’ve never seen a sign proclaiming, “The paving company is finished. Please enjoy this perfect road.”_

But something similar is true in my spiritual life. Early in my faith, I imagined reaching a moment of maturity when I’d have it all figured out, when I’d be “smoothly paved.” Thirty years later, I confess I’m still “under construction.” Just like the perpetually potholed roads I drive, I never seem to be “finished” either. Sometimes that can feel equally frustrating.

But Hebrews 10 contains an amazing promise. Verse 14 says, “For by one sacrifice he has made perfect forever those who are being made holy.” Jesus’ work on the cross has _already_ saved us. Completely. Perfectly. In God’s eyes, we are whole and finished. But paradoxically, that process isn’t done yet while we’re still on earth. We’re still being shaped into His likeness, still “being made holy.”

One day, we’ll see Him face-to-face, and we shall be like him (1 John 3:2). But until then, we’re still “under construction,” people who anxiously await the glorious day when the work in us is truly complete.

By:  Adam R. Holz


----------



## blessedandfavoured (May 18, 2020)

"Only in Christian theism is love preexistent within the Trinity, which means that love precedes human life and becomes the absolute value for us. This absolute is ultimately found only in God, and in knowing and loving God we work our way through the struggles of pain, knowing of its ultimate connection to evil and its ultimate destruction by the One who is all-good and all-loving—who in fact has given us the very basis for the words good and love both in concept and in language."

The Value of Something, Ravi Zacharias


----------



## Maracujá (May 31, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> In the beginning was the word and He was the word and the word was in Him. The enemy knows that.
> 
> We have a celestial capital and so does the enemy. Do not be fooled by play on words:
> 
> View attachment 457133



Ladies, let's continue to pray. The word they chose to designate COVID-19 with has never sat well with me. Which is what we're witnessing right now: complete mayhem. Keep in mind that the real aftermath of financial woes is still to come. Let's remain vigilant and shrewd.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 14, 2020)

Bishop Vigano warns Trump about the Baphomet.  Pay attention to the JK Rowling reference.
Ephesians 6:12 For we fight not against flesh and blood but against spiritual wickedness in high places...  Dr Taylor Marshall also has online classes. Also see his interview with Jesse Romero.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2020)

Lucia said:


> Happy Birthday @Shimmie


 Thank you @Lucia and @Maracujá 

God bless you and everyone


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2020)

Aggie said:


> @Shimmie,
> 
> I trust you are having a super birthday today. Happy birthday sweetie


Thank you Angel


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2020)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Happy birthday @Shimmie!
> 
> The Lord bless thee, and keep thee:
> The Lord make his face shine upon thee, and be gracious unto thee:
> ...


@blessedandfavoured 
Thank you so much.   God bless you


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 19, 2020)

How y'all holdin' up saints?


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 21, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> How y'all holdin' up saints?


Staying faithful and faith filled.  How are you doing?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> How y'all holdin' up saints?


Very well dear. I trust you are doing the same?


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 24, 2020)

^^^^Happy to hear that ladies. I'm OK, could be doing better, but holding on.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jun 29, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> ^^^^Happy to hear that ladies. I'm OK, could be doing better, but holding on.


I just can't!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2020)

newgrowth15 said:


> I just can't!


  I know, right?    
But I have to give her credit...she didn’t use curse words.     Not  a’ one.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 7, 2020)

Shimmie said:


> I know, right?
> But I have to give her credit...she didn’t use curse words.     Not  a’ one.


She didn't use cuss words, but she did curse them.  As a matter of fact, she weaponized God.  The last time I checked, God was not into any political party.


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 7, 2020)

newgrowth15 said:


> She didn't use cuss words, but she did curse them.  As a matter of fact, she weaponized God.  The last time I checked, God was not into any political party.



Care to explain?


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jul 7, 2020)

@Maracuja, cuss words or foul language is usually spoken in anger to express a particular sentiment.  To curse someone or group of people as she did at approximately 36 seconds into the video is to judge them for behavior or opinions to which she does not agree and to use God as the judge of their actions and/or opinions.  She stated that every single one of them was going to get punished by God.  In I Samuel 16:17 the scripture says man looks on the outward appearance, but God looks on the heart.  We are not called to judge others, but to be witnesses of the gospel of Jesus Christ and to spread the love (agape) of God to all.  She did not spread God's love to any of those on the panel.  I hope I expressed myself clearly.  Sometimes, I get caught up in my own thought process and think everyone understands what I am trying to convey.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2020)

newgrowth15 said:


> @Maracuja, cuss words or foul language is usually spoken in anger to express a particular sentiment.  To curse someone or group of people as she did at approximately 36 seconds into the video is to judge them for behavior or opinions to which she does not agree and to use God as the judge of their actions and/or opinions.  She stated that every single one of them was going to get punished by God.  In I Samuel 16:17 the scripture says man looks on the outward appearance, but God looks on the heart.  We are not called to judge others, but to be witnesses of the gospel of Jesus Christ and to spread the love (agape) of God to all.  She did not spread God's love to any of those on the panel.  I hope I expressed myself clearly.  Sometimes, I get caught up in my own thought process and think everyone understands what I am trying to convey.


Fully understood

There were others at the hearing who acted a pure fool; and I call them fools because how foolish it is to not wear a mask and to make such an unnecessary fight about it.     I don’t understand the issue with wearing a mask, especially when it’s as a precaution for health and safety.


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 7, 2020)

Shimmie said:


> Fully understood
> 
> There were others at the hearing who acted a pure fool; and I call them fools because how foolish it is to not wear a mask and to make such an unnecessary fight about it.     I don’t understand the issue with wearing a mask, especially when it’s as a precaution for health and safety.



But there have been cases of people dying because of it, so I don't really think she's reaching...


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Jul 7, 2020)

@Maracujá (belated).  May God bless you and keep you and shine His light more brightly on you each passing day, in Jesus' name, amen.


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 7, 2020)

blessedandfavoured said:


> @Maracujá (belated).  May God bless you and keep you and shine His light more brightly on you each passing day, in Jesus' name, amen.



Thank you so much @blessedandfavoured .


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 13, 2020)

Maracujá said:


> But there have been cases of people dying because of it, so I don't really think she's reaching...



Florida, California, Arkansas, Texas ... etc.  since her speech.

She’s reaching...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 13, 2020)

@blessedandfavoured 

Happy Blessed Birthday


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Jul 13, 2020)

Shimmie said:


> @blessedandfavoured
> 
> Happy Blessed Birthday



Thanks @Shimmie!  My birthday was earlier in the year, but thanks a lot !  God bless.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 13, 2020)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Thanks @Shimmie!  My birthday was earlier in the year, but thanks a lot !  God bless.


The celebration of our lives never have an end... all from the heart filled love of Jesus, our Lord


----------



## Mitzi (Jul 14, 2020)

Imposters have come in and due to greed and faithlessness, they have stolen and utilized the faith for financial gain and have murdered millions in perpetuity.  The faith itself remains real and pure.  Look within.  Black people are hurting from this oppression and have given up faith in the only One who can heal, who can save.  They are giving up their birthright for a pot of beans.  Wake up Black people!!!  You are the Apple of God's Eye!  You ARE.  It will be revealed to you one day.  But when it is time, will you have turned your back on Him?  Africa cannot save you and is not the solution.  Santeria is not the solution.  New Age is not the solution.  No one nor nothing* else* is the solution.  *HE* is the solution, He is the Way, the Truth and the Life.  You can speak the truth on racism and fight against it and still trust in Him.  There is no "white Jesus."  That is a distraction and is meant to take you from Him.  Our leaders, philosophers and activists mean well (some of them) but they are in confusion.  There is only Jesus, King of Kings.  Please do not be fooled into losing the most precious gift you have.


----------



## Mitzi (Jul 14, 2020)

Dear ones, I just want to tell you so plainly that *_that_* religion that promises you a return to your roots will destroy you.  You are inviting demons into your life that will destroy you.  Make no mistake and do not be fooled, we will ALL give an accounting one day.  Secure your relationship with the God of All Creation now.  Believe in His Son, Jesus, for He has come to save us all.  If only we will accept His gift.  This walk is painful and full of sorrows in this world (because His Way is contrary to the world's way and we are persecuted) but His Way gives peace.  That is what you seek. Trust Him.  Follow Him daily.  If you fail, get right back up.  Ask for forgiveness.  Do better.  Keep on the path of righteousness.


* John 15:18-19*
“If the world hates you, keep in mind that it hated me first. If you belonged to the world, it would love you as its own. As it is, you do not belong to the world, but I have chosen you out of the world.”

This life is passing away.  We are like blades of grass and in future, who will remember us?  Think of all the billions of people who have ever existed up until now.  Do you know them all?  No.  But God knows each of us.  He desires for us to live with Him in eternity.   Are you only worthy of this world and it's temporary pleasures and offerings or are you worthy of Christ and heaven for all eternity?  I mean to say to trust Him despite what others will say.  None of us is truly worthy of His sacrifice and we can never repay any of His love.  But trust His love.  It is there.  Ask Him and He will guide you.  

* Zephaniah 3:10 King James Version (KJV)*
10 From beyond the rivers of Ethiopia my suppliants, even the daughter of my dispersed, shall bring mine offering.




Take that step that brings you to LIFE!!!  Be brave.  The bible is for our people!  Blessings.


----------



## Mitzi (Jul 23, 2020)

For fun during Corona off work and wondering when I'll work again, like, ever


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Lucia (Aug 21, 2020)

Church warns yoga, feng shui practitioners
					

WHEN SAINTS COME MARCHING IN Zombies and phantoms, move over. Children choose to don the garb of holy men and women on the eve of All Saints’ Day during a “march of saints” led by Manila




					lifestyle.inquirer.net


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Aug 23, 2020)

'Holocaust survivor Corrie ten Boom knew the importance of forgiveness. In her book _Tramp for the Lord_, she says her favorite mental picture was of forgiven sins thrown into the sea. “When we confess our sins, God casts them into the deepest ocean, gone forever. . . . I believe God then places a sign out there that says No Fishing Allowed.”'

Full devotional: No Fishing Allowed


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2020)

blessedandfavoured said:


> 'Holocaust survivor Corrie ten Boom knew the importance of forgiveness. In her book _Tramp for the Lord_, she says her favorite mental picture was of forgiven sins thrown into the sea. “When we confess our sins, God casts them into the deepest ocean, gone forever. . . . I believe God then places a sign out there that says No Fishing Allowed.”'
> 
> Full devotional: No Fishing Allowed


Nice.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Lucia (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## blessedandfavoured (Sep 5, 2020)

Christ shed his blood for all of humanity.
In God's eyes, all ethnicities are equal in worth.
In God's eyes, all women are high value.
In God's eyes, all men are high value.
I pray that we will all learn to see ourselves through His eyes, and that we will see one another through His eyes, too.
He paid too high a price for anything less.
God bless!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2020)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Christ shed his blood for all of humanity.
> In God's eyes, all ethnicities are equal in worth.
> In God's eyes, all women are high value.
> In God's eyes, all men are high value.
> ...


Beautiful...Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Sep 10, 2020)

*Making His Music*
"As His glorious “image bearers,” when others see us, we should reflect Him. For Abela, that means Jesus, not her hands—or her lack of fingers—matters most. The same is true for all believers. “And we all, who with unveiled faces contemplate the Lord’s glory, are being transformed into his image,” says 2 Corinthians 3:18."


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Sep 18, 2020)

*Fixing Elevators*
"Out of the many biblical laws governing human relationships, “love your neighbor as yourself” is key (Leviticus 19:18; Romans 13:8–10). And while this love stops us from lying, stealing, and abusing others (Leviticus 19:11, 14), it also changes how we work."


----------



## Lucia (Sep 24, 2020)

For those who are still on the fence about yoga and Hinduism. Just for the record Hinduism is not compatible which Christianity. 

10 HINDU GODS, GODDESSES AND YOGA POSTURES YOU NEED TO KNOW

Colorful, vibrant, musical, and story-driven, Hinduism is a religion that inspires many across the globe. It is a faith-filled to the brim with gods and goddesses.

In fact, there are over 33 million Hindu gods in total!

There are some you may have heard of: Shiva, Vishnu, Ganesh, or Brahma, to name a few.

Maybe you’ve seen a statue of the elephant-headed Ganesh, the god of beginnings and remover of obstacles.

Or perhaps you’ve seen a portrait of the mighty blue Shiva, the god of destruction, slaying a demon.



Maybe you’ve never seen any of them! Regardless of if you are just learning, taking a spiritual pilgrimage to India, or a yoga teacher training, learning about the Hindu gods is exciting and inspiring.

The stories of Hindu gods tell the tales of good versus evil, light versus dark, power, balance, and virtue.

Hinduism in India

Yoga and Hinduism are often practices that go hand-in-hand in the West but are more deeply fused and widely practiced in India. Appropriately so, because India is their birthplace. 80% of the population of India identifies with the belief system and recognizes these major Hindu gods.

Stories of these gods are the foundation of Hinduism. They teach about the values and aims of human life and the path to enlightenment.

Hindu mythology has long been a way to pass down these teachings. Hindus worship the gods and goddesses through devotional prayer and meditation. Many perform this kind of “puja’ (worship) in a shrine.



Shrines are a special place you create for prayer and meditation. For instance, they can be anything from altars, rooms, and even pictures and sculptures.

Worshippers decorate these shrines with offerings. These offerings may include mantra or prayer, incense, and flowers. They can be any kind of precious item- provided the person gives it with love and devotion.

Throughout India, you can see incredibly decorated shrines dedicated to different gods. Statues, images, and buildings are colorfully decorated and often fragrant with flowers, especially during important holidays.

ganesh celebration - 10 hindu gods you should know

Practice for the non-Hindu

*You don’t have to subscribe to these religious beliefs to benefit from the beauty of the practice.*

For example, you can create a quiet, spiritual space with your favorite items. In other words, any objects that help you to focus your mind and bring you joy.

*If you want to tap into these powerful gods and goddesses, you can cultivate a meditation practice with one in mind. You could even have a statue or image of your favorite god or goddess somewhere in your space of practice.*

This can help you focus your attention on whatever qualities your chosen figure represents: wisdom, knowledge, peace, or power, for example.

People have many different kinds of objects on their altars that aren’t religious symbols too. For instance, you can use objects like pictures of teachers or a matriarchal grandmother, a rock or seashell from a meaningful place, or a flower that recalls a special memory.

If it serves you, you can combine all of these things into one. The point is to make your space of worship unique to your practice.

Yoga and your Hindu Gods inspired practice

altar shrine yogi aaron 10 hindu deitiesIf you are inspired by these Hindu deities, you can find their energies through yoga. Trying specific postures can awaken those dormant energies that are already within you.

*There are plenty of poses linked to the broad range of powers that each deity holds*. Some of these postures focus on building strength. Other yoga poses center around building mental clarity.

*Each of these postures can help you bring the strength from the gods of Hinduism into your daily spiritual practice.*

IF YOU’RE LOOKING TO PUT YOUR DEVOTION INTO MOTION, HERE ARE 10 HINDU DEITIES AND YOGA POSES YOU SHOULD KNOW

10 Hindu deities you should know

BRAHMA

The first deity of the Hindu trinity, Lord Brahma, is the god of creation. The trinity being, Brahma, Vishnu, and Shiva. Brahma contains the entire cosmos and all its creatures.

They say you don’t have to be Hindu to practice these things but then it clearly states that when your engaging in these practices specifically doing the poses with your body you’re tapping into the power of said god or goddess. So if you practice hinduism hen you’re a practicing hindu and no longer Christian.
A man cannot serve 2 masters.....
This is from a yoga Hindu website.

This is why yoga Hinduism is not compatible with Christianity.

Entire article here








						10 Hindu Gods and Goddesses You Need to Know
					

With over 33 million Hindu Gods and Goddesses, which ones whould you learn about? Here's our top 10 Hindu Gods and Goddesses you should know before YTT.




					www.blueosa.com


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2020)

Lucia said:


> *For those who are still on the fence about yoga and Hinduism. Just for the record Hinduism is not compatible which Christianity.
> *
> They say you don’t have to be Hindu to practice these things but then it clearly states that when your engaging in these practices specifically doing the poses with your body you’re tapping into the power of said god or goddess.
> 
> ...



Thank you Dear @Lucia for sharing this article.  It's so important to know the history behind so many activities that Christians think are innocent; yet they are not.  With a background in 'Dance', it took me a while to realize that Yoga is not compatible with ones faith in Jesus.   God bless you for sharing this important message. 

*Blessings to Everyone here...*


----------



## Lucia (Oct 1, 2020)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you Dear @Lucia for sharing this article.  It's so important to know the history behind so many activities that Christians think are innocent; yet they are not.  With a background in 'Dance', it took me a while to realize that Yoga is not compatible with ones faith in Jesus.   God bless you for sharing this important message.
> 
> *Blessings to Everyone here...*



Thanks Shimmie agreed
Actually dancing and the dance stretches, calesthetic track gymnastics stretches  are just as effective if not more so for getting flexible. Too much credit is given to Yoga.   Stretching cannot make you strong it just makes you flexible.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 1, 2020)

Lucia said:


> Thanks Shimmie agreed
> Actually dancing and the dance stretches, calesthetic track gymnastics stretches  are just as effective if not more so for getting flexible. Too much credit is given to Yoga.   Stretching cannot make you strong it just makes you flexible.


 i agree.   Your information is healing to one’s soul, as we are in this world but not of it.  Being aware is vital.


----------



## LovinLea (Oct 4, 2020)

My husband has given me an ultimatum requiring me to do something I feel is against my faith. I am torn.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Oct 4, 2020)

LovinLea said:


> My husband has given me an ultimatum requiring me to do something I feel is against my faith. I am torn.



Hi @LovinLea, I hope you're well and that you've been praying about your circumstances.
Is your husband a Christian?  If so, find scriptures that support your position and show them to him.  If it's more of a conscience issue and you can't find any scriptures, please show him Ephesians 5:25-30 and 1 Peter 3:7-8.

If he's not a Christian and you've prayed and are sure this is the wrong thing to do, don't do it.  Remember how badly it ended for Sapphira when she took her husband's side over the Lord's.

Finally, please ask God for wisdom, he's eager to bless you with it.  Doing what you think is right may cost you but God will uphold you for honouring Him (Isaiah 43:1-2, 1 Samuel 2:30).  God bless you and give you clear direction.


----------



## LovinLea (Oct 4, 2020)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Hi @LovinLea, I hope you're well and that you've been praying about your circumstances.
> Is your husband a Christian?  If so, find scriptures that support your position and show them to him.  If it's more of a conscience issue and you can't find any scriptures, please show him Ephesians 5:25-30 and 1 Peter 3:7-8.
> 
> If he's not a Christian and you've prayed and are sure this is the wrong thing to do, don't do it.  Remember how badly it ended for Sapphira when she took her husband's side over the Lord's.
> ...



Thank you.


He’s a Christian as well but a lot of times I feel that his motivations are worldly. He's given me an ultimatum where if I don't agree, he wants divorce. To me, either way the end result is divorce, because how can I live like this? I am praying for the Lord to guide me.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi @LovinLea, I just watched this message on YouTube this past weekend.  I hope it helps you in some way.  I have attached a short clip, but you can also find the entire message on YouTube under the same title.  A Fit of Carnality by Jesse Duplantis.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Oct 5, 2020)

LovinLea said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> He’s a Christian as well but a lot of times I feel that his motivations are worldly. He's given me an ultimatum where if I don't agree, he wants divorce. To me, either way the end result is divorce, because how can I live like this? I am praying for the Lord to guide me.


Hi again, I don't know what your situation is but if you are able to fast, I'd say to do that.  Remind God the He hates divorce, and He ordained marriage to be lifelong.  He's a good Father and He gives good gifts to His children.  Pray and listen for what He says.  He has the power to change hearts and nothing is too hard for Him.

I pray that the Lord blesses you and your marriage.  May He show you His love and mercy.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Oct 24, 2020)

*Surviving Drought*

In April 2019, a suburban neighborhood in Victorville, California, became buried in tumbleweeds. High winds pushed the rolling thistles into the development from the adjacent Mojave Desert where the plant grows. At maturity, the pesky weed can grow to up to six feet in height—a formidable size when it releases itself from its roots to “tumble” with the wind to scatter its seeds.

Tumbleweeds are what I picture when I read Jeremiah’s description of a person “whose heart turns away from the Lord” (Jeremiah 17:5). He says that those who draw their strength from “mere flesh” will be like “a bush in the wastelands” and be unable to “see prosperity when it comes” (vv. 5–6). In sharp contrast are those who put their trust in God instead of people. Like trees, their strong, deep roots draw strength from Him, enabling them to remain full of life, even in the midst of drought-like circumstances.

Tumbleweeds and trees both have roots. Tumbleweeds, however, don’t stay connected to their life-source, causing them to dry out and die. Trees, on the other hand, remain connected to their roots, enabling them to flourish and thrive, anchored to that which will sustain them in times of difficulty. When we hold fast to God, drawing strength and encouragement from the wisdom found in the Bible and talking to Him in prayer, we too can experience the life-giving, life-sustaining nourishment He provides.

By:  Kirsten Holmberg


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Oct 31, 2020)

*You Will be King*
*by aodukoya*

‘And he fixed his gaze and stared at him, until he was embarrassed. And the man of God wept. And Hazael said, “Why does my lord weep?” He answered, “Because I know the evil that you will do to the people of Israel. You will set on fire their fortresses, and you will kill their young men with the sword and dash in pieces their little ones and rip open their pregnant women.” And Hazael said, “What is your servant, who is but a dog, that he should do this great thing?” Elisha answered, “The Lord has shown me that you are to be king over Syria.” ’ 2 Kings 8:11-13
*AN EVIL LIST*
Hazael came to inquire something from the prophet. After giving him an answer, Elijah fixed his gaze on Hazael and wept. Embarrassed by the whole situation, Hazael asked “why does my Lord weep?”, Elisha’s listed evil acts that Hazael would commit such as;

Burn down strongholds (fortified cities)
Kill young men
Dash in pieces kids
Cut  open pregnant women
Hazeal’s response is noteworthy. He responds by saying, “_What is your servant, who is but a dog, that he should do this great thing_” in other words, “I don’t have the power to accomplish such great things” – To which Elisha responds “you will be king”. That is to say you shall have the power.
*OPPORTUNITY*
Elisha attributes to Hazael an evil list of future actions to which Hazael responds “I am but a dog, how can I accomplish these things?” Telling perhaps is the fact that there is no show of hatred for the list, no horror, no disgust. Where he places his confidence is in the lack of opportunity, to commit the sin saying; “What is your servant, who is but a dog, that he should do this great thing”?  , thus saying, I can’t do it because I would not have the opportunity to do it. He may have not personally liked the acts that Elisha had listed, but his confidence was based on a lack of opportunity, rather than repulsion for the acts in question. Elisha put him in no doubt by responding, “The opportunity shall arise” – “You will be king”.
*HOW WE SOMETIMES DEAL WITH SIN*
Sadly, we are like Hazael because we can sometimes see sin in opportunity terms. And so we major in avoiding sin which is the more external work but minor in the more internal work.  We think if we take away the occasion for sin, the sin is dealt with. But we ought to realise that the Monks tried that down through the centuries and it never really dealt with the sin within. Not that external methods don’t have their merit but they are never enough. They must strictly be the tip of the iceberg of the way we are dealing with sin.
Some of the ways we seek to deal with sin:

We remove apps from our phones
We avoid places such as pubs
We put filters on our computers
We employ breathing technique to calm our anger
Again these types of practices can have merit but they are no cure.
*THE PROBLEM WITH DEALING WITH SIN BY AVOIDANCE*
‘_If with Christ you died to the elemental spirits of the world, why, as if you were still alive in the world, do you submit to regulations— “Do not handle, Do not taste, Do not touch” ( referring to things that all perish as they are used)—according to human precepts and teachings? These have indeed an appearance of wisdom in promoting self-made religion and asceticism and severity to the body, but they are of no value in stopping the indulgence of the flesh._’  Col. 2:20-23

When we are more concerned about opportunity we really never deal with the source of our sins – Our heart!. Hazael’s hope was in his lack of opportunity. He was not concerned about his ability to perpetrate such horrendous deeds. You see, our propensity towards sin is not due to the opportunities, but the evil lurking in our hearts. Our task is to mortify (that is to kill, to starve, to make powerless, not to feed) our sins and grow in grace so as to hate the sin themselves.

When we depend on a lack of opportunity to help us live rightly we end up blaming other people and other things for our sins. Hazael said, I am not a King, so I cannot do these sins, basically he was saying only kings could do these things. Even so we blame – the driver who crossed our path for our road rage, her provocative dressing for our lusts, their rudeness for our anger etc.

We do not see how we are not responding rightly to the sin. For example, look at Hazael’s response, there was no hatred of sin, there was no revulsion at the list. Are you revolted by the sin that so easily grasps at your heart? Do you sorrow over your lapses into sins you had formally repented of? Is your heart grieved by it? If you are making any excuse blaming another then you have not begun to deal rightly with your sinful heart.
Don’t trust in the lack of opportunity because the opportunity will arise, you too will be king sooner than you think. What will you do when that opportunity comes?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2020)

^^^^^
*



			An Evil List
		
Click to expand...

*


> Hazael came to inquire something from the prophet. After giving him an answer, Elijah fixed his gaze on Hazael and wept. Embarrassed by the whole situation, Hazael asked “why does my Lord weep?”, Elisha’s listed evil acts that Hazael would commit such as;
> 
> Burn down strongholds (fortified cities)
> Kill young men
> ...


This list speaks so much of today. The sin in the earth grieving the heart of God

1.  The riots and looting and burning in the cities and businesses
2.  Young men losing their lives ... Police Brutality; Black on Black murders sky rocket above all.
3 & 4:  The taking of innocent lives; babies heartlessly aborted up to Full-term. 

God’s heart is grieving...heavily


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 13, 2020)

Here to support each of you...













in spite of all of the challenges, look how far each of you have come after all you have been through. With God’s help, you made it through the toughest part of this journey. You’re still here; tired, yes...but you are stronger. More aware. You did it, Ladies. You are still here, living and breathing and stronger than ever.

Keep breathing; keep praying; keep learning from this.   History will marvel at you some day. Your amazing strength will teach others, that what tried to take you out, didn’t win. 

God bless each of you.  
Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 18, 2020)

Ladies, we are in the last quarter. Those of you who have given birth, are familiar with what is referred to as the 'ring of fire': 

_Crowning is often referred to as the “*ring of fire*” in the birthing process. It's when your baby's head becomes visible in the *birth* canal after you've fully dilated. It's the home stretch — in more ways than one. _

Let's remain steadfast. Hope this helps: 






 Mental health preservation:
'For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a SOUND MIND.' ( 2 Timothy 1:7) 






 Against anxiety:
'There is no fear in love. But perfect love casts out fear.' ( 1 John 4:18)






 When feeling lonely:
'A time is coming and in fact has come when you will be scattered, each to your own home. You will leave Me all alone. Yet I am not alone, for my Father is with me.' ( John 16:32)






 Against unbelief:
'For the weapons of our warfare are not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strongholds.' ( 2 Corinthians 10:4)

It's very important to simply go back to basics: we've been taught that we need the Bible PLUS medication, a self-help book, a friend to call or what have you. But the Word of God says that His grace is sufficient for us ( 2 Corinthians 12:9). Do everything you can to avoid this frantic society we live in: limit your screen time to the minimum, only write down about 3 tasks per day in your planner, pray often, drink plenty of water and keep preaching the gospel to yourself. Stay blessed and encouraged. We're together in spirit and in truth.


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 24, 2020)

Luke 4:25-27


----------



## LovinLea (Dec 1, 2020)

newgrowth15 said:


> Hi @LovinLea, I just watched this message on YouTube this past weekend.  I hope it helps you in some way.  I have attached a short clip, but you can also find the entire message on YouTube under the same title.  A Fit of Carnality by Jesse Duplantis.


 It really really helped.

Just an update. I refused the ultimatum. We came through on the other side of it. He  told me he now wants to be closer to God and we have started doing church from home and praying more often together.

Thank all of you ladies for your wisdom.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Dec 1, 2020)

LovinLea said:


> It really really helped.
> 
> Just an update. I refused the ultimatum. We came through on the other side of it. He  told me he now wants to be closer to God and we have started doing church from home and praying more often together.
> 
> Thank all of you ladies for your wisdom.


Hallelujah!  To God be the glory!  
I pray for God to cover you both with His love and give you many more testimonies.  
Keep moving forward together in Christ.
God bless you!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 9, 2020)

Being against abortion does not necessarily make you pro-life.  When you can watch the lives of others being gunned down in the streets and look the other way, you are not pro-life. When you can see 'other' people's children being ripped from their arms and not even flinch, you are not pro-life.  When you can see homeless and hungry people begging for help and the only advice you have to offer is "get a job," you are not pro-life. Don't be fooled by twisted logic -- ask God for wisdom and learn to think for yourself.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 20, 2020)

My treasures are stored up for me in heaven -- they consist of the souls of those who have come to know The Lord and  we will rejoice together in that great day.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 27, 2020)

Let us pray for the end of this plague of corona virus. Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2021)

2021 Christian Random Thoughts thread is located here: 

(268) 2021 Christian Random Thoughts ... New Beginnings in Jesus | Long Hair Care Forum

God bless each of you.   In Jesus' Name, Amen...


----------



## Ayesha81 (Oct 31, 2021)

My pastor wrote a series of books that are on Amazon and had a  book launching at church but  they started the bidding at $1,000.00 for a set of 3 books then to $500.00, $200.00 etc. It moved my spirit and  Im now looking at them sideways. Apparently the funds will be donated to help folks in Ghana.  I havent been back there since, Ive been going to this Ghanian church for a almost year and love it there but that book launching...smh    *please dont quote*


----------



## mensa (Oct 31, 2021)

newgrowth15 said:


> My treasures are stored up for me in heaven -- they consist of the souls of those who have come to know The Lord and  we will rejoice together in that great day.


Yes Sir!


----------

